# Baking with electric toaster oven?



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Dear members, is it optimum to bake bread with an electric toaster oven?


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

Until recently I would have said "no", but a friend with a more primitive little oven than the one you included in your post has successfully baked a small batch of bread rolls!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've done it. But you need to know your toaster oven well. Where it's hot, where it's cold and load it accordingly. Mine's much much cooler by the door so I bake towards the back. Good enough for SMALL things and more energy efficient than heating the big oven for that task.

Phil


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks, I'll try to make sticks.


----------

